# Fish smell



## egar2019 (Jan 26, 2014)

I started my dog on new food (Taste of the Wild) and it seems lately she has a developed a fishy smell. Has anyone encountered this? I guess the logical thing is to change foods?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Is the fish smell coming from a specific area? Fish smell to me sounds like a yeast infection somewhere. It may not be from the food. Before you change foods, I'd take her to the vet to see if there is a legitimate reason why she smells fishy.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Nothing has a fishier smell than anal sac issues. Might check that.


----------



## egar2019 (Jan 26, 2014)

It's coming from her rear region and it seems more pronounced during certain periods of the day.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

My first thought would be anal sacs.....a trip to vet or groomer to have them expressed should tell you. I dont do anal sacs.....I will do anything else but I was sprayed in the face once and to this day when I think about it I can still smell it...ick, yuck, phew!!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

anal glands for sure....
increase her fiber for a good week or two ...add pumpkin to her diet and even some shredded wheat cereal...help her body to do what comes naturally.

However she may need them expressed...you can learn to do it (its not technically difficult to do), but good grief the smell!! Is worth it to pay someone to do it!

Having dogs anal gland manually expressed can lead to a dog that routinely needs to manually expressed...that is why I would bulk up the fiber and try to let her body do it if possible.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

We just put our male on a new food (low fat), it is dehydrated with fish as its primary protein. He has a problem with his pancreas so low fat is a requirement going forward. The only dry foods we could find, that was low fat (6%-8%) was from the vet, very expensive, and he doesn't love it. So I found this dehydrated food. He loves it, but boy is he ever a 'cod liver' Golden for an hour or two after eating. But he loves it and he is feeling so much better...so it is worth it....


----------



## egar2019 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone. She was on dog chow (from what they tell me) before so this might be a change.


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll second that on the anal sacks. Doc, our bridge Golden, had his anal glands positioned in a way that he couldn't express them naturally, so I took him to the vet every couple of months. I felt like it was important for our relationship that I didn't express them for him.


----------



## ephisig764 (Aug 13, 2013)

Glad I stumbled on this thread. Our Golden has that smell occasionally too. My kids call it the penguin house. I'm visiting the vet on Saturday, so I'll let him deal with it.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm going to start Murphy on warm compresses and extra fiber. I'd noticed this off and on and not realized what it was.


----------

